# Tony Parker...



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

OK guys I'm really concerned about TP...
I mean on one hand I'm pleased coz he is proving day after day he respects the game plan and he runs the show the exact same way Pop wants him to do... You noticed how he always looks at the bench and makes sure Pop is OK with the play he is going to run?
I know he did that the past years but now he seems to do it *all the time, play after play*. That's it for the positive stuff about TP, I'd take a PG that runs the game the way the coach asked for it rather than someone who actually scores much more but where the team suffers from his sefishness. At least the Spurs win...
in '03 we were like 30-2 when TP had 20+ pts/games, this year we are 0-1 and 6-0 when TP scores less than 20... strange isn't it?

I think TP scoring no points and having only 6 assists says it all, dunno if it is his huge contract that makes him play like this but obviously seeing TP taking only 2 shots is weird.
What I noticed is that he limited AI to 8/24 shooting and that he took 8 boards (carrer high?) and had 3 steals... can we say it is one of his best defensive games ever?
I dunno what to think about TP but I admit his recent games have been pissing me off kind of. To me he needs to prove Pop he is worthy of his contract, once he'd be confident about that he might take some shots... but I dunno honestly...
Maybe you guys have more clues than me, if yes I'd be glad to know...


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

It´s difficult to tell anything...

In the game against the Knicks he played good in defense and in the offense, two days later he doesn´t score a single point. I don´t know what is happening with Parker, but I think that he´ll begin to play better soon.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hopefully this is just another example of inconsistency for Parker. My expectations for this guy are extremely high, and he just hasn't done much yet to come anywhere near matching those expectations. 



Parker is playing like he has no identity within our system right now, which is a huge problem. One night he's breaking down defenses getting to the line, and distributing the ball out, the next night he takes 3 shots and doesn't even attempt to go into the paint. Obviously, we need the Tony Parker that penetrates, finds open teammates, and gets to the line, not the guy who is afraid to shoot, and afraid to go into the paint. I'm certainly not giving up on him, but he has got to take a huge step forward towards consistency. You never know what the hell you are going to get from the guy. With that said, he'll probably have a good game tonight against Boston.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You think the fact that Ginobilli is handling the ball a lot has to do with it?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> You think the fact that Ginobilli is handling the ball a lot has to do with it?





Uhhhhh.....hard to say. Manu is getting more touches this year, and actually, it seems like everybody is getting more touches this year because we are passing the ball around well. That may be why Parker looks like he's not part of our offense sometimes.


I don't think Parker will put up big assist numbers in the offensive system we are in, but he should still be able to put up 15-17 points on average per night, just because he's so talented. I wish he would attack the rack every single night instead of completely ignoring that part of the game.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I think Popovich wants Parker to be more like Avery Johnson than like Kevin Johnson. He wants Parker to distribute, shoot open shots, penetrate the lane, and function within the system. He doesn't want Parker doing too much. In reality, its best that way when it comes to the success of the Spurs. Parker just needs to be confident and take open jumpers, and create offense every now and then. He could easily average 15 and 7 by doing that. Its not about stats in the Spurs system though, its about responsibility. Parker has some responsibility, and as long as he takes care of that, he should let the rest come to him. 

Confidence is the key. Its the reason Parker, Rasho and other Spurs players seem to be inconsistent at times.


----------



## jimo2305 (Aug 17, 2004)

so very true jmac.. just needs confidence.. i dunno what's pressuring parker to have that subpar performance.. but then again..

parker hasn't been horrible.. sure he isn't playin' like a player with the kind of contract he has.. then again.. it's only eight games into the season... parker's going to have great games to come.. spurs play as a team.. there isn't one player who will control the offense.. sure tim duncan is our star.. but spurs play the best damn teamball.. and im not jus saying that b/c im a fan...

i dont even see parker being in a slump.. after the game he scored zero points.. i admit i was a little bit offset by it.. but he only attempted 2 FGs.. it can't be all parker scared to take a shot..


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think he's just in a lil mental funk right now, whether that from something Pop said or because of the pressure of living up to his contract, I don't know. But I expect him to revert to his old self. I really want to see him have looser reigns. Pop has such a stronghold on the team and runs his system almost too much. To maximize the talent of TP and Manu, I think they need free reign(at least some of the time) and Pop is holding them back. As great of a coach Popovich is, I think sometimes he has to have the offense/tempo run his way too much, and it could hinder the team.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

It looks like TP does not know anymore what he is supposed to do on the floor . His natural game is very offensive , risky , but in order to play it that way , he needs to feel free. He is acting like if he was more or less convinced that in order to win , he had to play under control , like ..Charlie Ward in NY during the Van gundy era. This is the sort of player the coach should rag on from time to time because he never looks at the bench , because he shots too much . He needs insouciance , lightness and fun. I Hope this big contract doesn't weigh too much on his shoulders.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> *It looks like TP does not know anymore what he is supposed to do on the floor . His natural game is very offensive , risky , but in order to play it that way , he needs to feel free.* He is acting like if he was more or less convinced that in order to win , he had to play under control , like ..Charlie Ward in NY during the Van gundy era. This is the sort of player the coach should rag on from time to time because he never looks at the bench , because he shots too much . He needs insouciance , lightness and fun. I Hope this big contract doesn't weigh too much on his shoulders.




Brilliant comment ballstorm. It's statement's like these that makes me wish you could post more around here.



Parker is struggling with identity in the system (For some reason), and it's hurting his numbers. Up to now, we've been winning games with him playing worse than normal, but that is not going to be the case the farther and farther we progress into the season. I'm expecting Manu to simmer down a little bit and for Parker to raise his level of play, balancing their roles out a little more.


----------

